# Free Begonia



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Trimming up a tank today and I have will have several big pieces of B amphioxus and this one I acquired with a tank, all have been in with frogs. Local pick up only, please if you can swing by today and you want it, many pieces will be soaking in water.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in!!!!!!!


----------

